# Imber Village 2013 warning Picture heavy



## oldscrote (Aug 19, 2013)

A lovely day, the ranges were open to the public and as I had never been to Imber although I have lived in Wiltshire for the last 40 years I grabbed the camera and the young master Scrote and off we went.

A short history of the place is here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imber

On the way in the first thing you come across is the derelict and blown apart tanks
1




2



3




4
the army has built a load of new houses to practice street fighting




5



6

Imber court the posh house of the village although open it was guarded by a couple of chaps in a landrover which was a shame

7



8
sign on the wall of the court
9




a modern pillbox guarding the entrance to the court

10




the pub
11



12



13



14



15




the church
The church is still a working building and unfortunately was closed but I've bunged a couple of exteriors up
16 the Scrote Junior




17



18
war memorial 



farm house
19




20




farm building
21



22



23



24




I don't know what this one was but a substantial building nevertheless 
25



26



27



28



29



30



31




32 




I shot a fair bit more mainly signs and silly bits.I also got talking to the Range Warden who was telling how he finds unexploded ordnance including on one occasion a WW1 hand held bomb that would have been dropped by hand from an aircraft,also told me that soldiers on exercise are very occasionally killed by unexploded ordnance on the ranges
33 




34 access was ever so hard 



35 but I was in


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a bit different enjoyed looking at this thanks for sharing


----------



## night crawler (Aug 19, 2013)

Did you see the names on the war memorial, all the family's listed. Great report


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 19, 2013)

Really very interesting report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 19, 2013)

night crawler said:


> Did you see the names on the war memorial, all the family's listed. Great report



I did mate, an awful lot of Daniels there but only three names listed as killed


----------



## Quattre (Aug 19, 2013)

Really interesting!


----------



## nelly (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice mate, I'd love to see this!!


----------



## Harry (Aug 20, 2013)

Cracking report, was here the weekend before last myself, albeit briefly.


----------



## Mills25 (Aug 20, 2013)

Always wanted to go back to Imber since I did some of my training there. Very interesting place.
It suffered a tragedy during WW2 when a fighter plane fired on the wrong area killing quite a few.
Google up "Imber incident" for the full story.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mills25 said:


> Always wanted to go back to Imber since I did some of my training there. Very interesting place.
> It suffered a tragedy during WW2 when a fighter plane fired on the wrong area killing quite a few.
> Google up "Imber incident" for the full story.



Thanks for the link, It was quite sad really tragic and the pilot was killed not long after.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 21, 2013)

Mills25 said:


> Always wanted to go back to Imber since I did some of my training there. Very interesting place.
> It suffered a tragedy during WW2 when a fighter plane fired on the wrong area killing quite a few.
> Google up "Imber incident" for the full story.



Cheers for that, I'd heard of the incident but never read about it,makes for sobering reading.


----------



## RichCooper (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks a nice stroll


----------



## Munchh (Aug 22, 2013)

Such a melancholy place I find. Cheers for the share


----------



## hnmisty (Aug 24, 2013)

Shame the church was closed, it's got 17th century bell ringing changings painted on the walls.

Someone should give that war memorial a good clean.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 25, 2013)

hnmisty said:


> Shame the church was closed, it's got 17th century bell ringing changings painted on the walls.
> 
> Someone should give that war memorial a good clean.



I quite agree about the memorial.There's some medieval wall paintings in the church as well


----------



## richard (Sep 3, 2013)

I thalt that the church has a service sometime in September ?


----------



## richy 2 times (Sep 8, 2013)

brilliant.went there with army cadets in the 80's.


----------



## ricasso (Oct 17, 2013)

Just out of interest..

www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11765712‎


sorry, broken link! try googling Albert Nash, Imber Blacksmith


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for that Ricasso, a sad reminder of how big events can affect the little people.


----------

